# Apistogramma macmasteri spawn!!



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

So the idiot that I am decided to re-scape my apisto tank today, which is home to my pair of A. macmasteri. So I took out the piece of manzanita and decided I wanted to tie some moss on it. To my surprise, I found a couple of dozen red eggs stuck on the wood, and to my horror, again I disturbed my apistos when they spawned (the last time I did this, I spooked the female so much that she ate all of the eggs...so fingers crossed she is not as spooked this time).

Anywho, here are some pics:

























oh and the male got in the way, so the female (which is like a third of its size, chased it to a corner..lol).









anywho, I havent read too much into spawn differences of A. macmasteri and A. hongsloi (which was the pair I did this to last time). But it does seem the hongslois have much larger spawns than macmasteri, as my honglsois usually gives me 70-100 eggs per spawn.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That is so neat!

I hope you get lots of healthy babies!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks! 

Sadly they were all gone this morning. O well. I guess I will just rescape their tank now......

the good thing is that the female still has her full breeding colour and they were still doing the dance. 

lol


----------

